# mini fridge thermostat problems



## furniture_guy (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a Sanyo SR-4910 compact refridgerator that seems to have a thermostat problem. The temperature control goes from min-5, I have had it set on 2 and it is freezing my beer! :furious: I have now turned it down even more, but I am wondering if the thermostat is broken or if something else is going on? Any advice? Would it be an easy fix that I can do?

Thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Make sure the capillary tube from the control that attaches to the evaporator in the back is not loose/mounting bracket is not broken/off completely...failing that, probably new control time.

jeff.


----------

